# Kitties wheeling



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD I couldn't resist not posting this here. These kitties need to learn how to share!!!! :lol:






A fine example of why you need multiple wheels :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I saw that just the other day! They are so funny. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha! that is awesome! xD


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

omg!! That is too funny! 

I bet out kitty would love that! :lol:


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

NO I will NOT make wheels that big. LOL


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Reaper said:


> NO I will NOT make wheels that big. LOL


Oh....come on Reaper! I could totally use one of those for my Boston Terrier.... :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol Awwww Reaper, why not? 

If my kitty wasn't so lazy....But my chihuahua would love it! :lol:


----------

